# how to get a refund from itunes



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi i puchased this says ebook audio enhanced but it turns out when i bought the book it has no audio at all ive tried contacting them but it just keeps sending me to forums can somebody tell me step by step in contacting itunes australia? or give me the link heres the ebook;iTunes - Books - The Brain and Emotional Intelligence: New Insights (Enhanced Edition) by Daniel Goleman


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Watch this video here:

CNET TV | Video Product Reviews, CNET Podcasts, Tech Shows, Live CNET Video - CNET TV


----------

